# Wrist Locks?



## chaosomega (Sep 23, 2003)

My question is; have any of you out there had success in using wristlocks as a submission technique (either on it's own or coupled with another armlocks to increase effectiveness)? I ask because I have decided to experiament with them while submission wrestling, and I would appreciate some info with others who have also tried them out.

Thanks!


----------



## Elfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Small joint manipulation is illegal under UFC rules and I have never seen it attempted in Pride.  A wrist lock would be very difficult with the gloves.


As for straight grappling contest, I can't help you there as I havn't seen any.


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2003)

It is illegal in the NHB fights, but I have tried it before while grappling and have had some luck with it!

Mike


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think that wrists are considered small joints. I think those are just fingers and toes. The UFC rules didn't specifically mention the wrists at all, last time I checked. Is there some one who can clarify this?

Elfan: Why do you think the a wrist lock would be difficult with MMA gloves on? I don't see them as being a problem and I was wondering as to why you do...?


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I don't think that wrists are considered small joints. I think those are just fingers and toes. The UFC rules didn't specifically mention the wrists at all, last time I checked. Is there some one who can clarify this?
> 
> Elfan: Why do you think the a wrist lock would be difficult with MMA gloves on? I don't see them as being a problem and I was wondering as to why you do...? *



Last I knew, there were no small joint manipulations in MMA, and that was including the wrist.  Maybe the rules have changed.


As for doing the lock with the gloves on.  If the wrapping is going over the wrist area, then it might prevent the lock from being applied.  

Mike


----------



## Elfan (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I don't think that wrists are considered small joints. I think those are just fingers and toes. The UFC rules didn't specifically mention the wrists at all, last time I checked. Is there some one who can clarify this?
> 
> Elfan: Why do you think the a wrist lock would be difficult with MMA gloves on? I don't see them as being a problem and I was wondering as to why you do...? *



Well I've never tried with them on but they just *look* like they woudl pose a problem.  Try it and let me know :-D

http://www.ufc.tv/learnUFC/rulesUfc.asp

http://www.pridefc.com/about/rules.htm


----------



## redfang (Sep 24, 2003)

Ankle locks are allowed, why not wrists? I always understood small joints to mean fingers and toes primarily.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *Ankle locks are allowed, why not wrists? I always understood small joints to mean fingers and toes primarily. *



That is what I thought also. But the gloves would make getting the proper grip and applying the lock difficult and not worth the effort. 

By the way, anyone planning on catching this weekends UFC event?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought it meant fingerlocks too.


----------



## ace (Sep 26, 2003)

gosseneck & The Backwards Had Twist I have Used.

The Gosse Neck is Effective in the Guard & Side Mount
I Have Used Goose Neck in Combination to the Crossarmlock


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

Wrist locks are legal in both UFC and Pride.  At that level they don't work for very much except for moving a guys hand to where they want it for a triangle.  The Btt guys have made this an art.  espically Nog and Busta.  They definitly work in submission grappling and BJJ.  Lol Esphia got me in two and Primo does them all the time.


----------



## chaosomega (Oct 10, 2003)

Well since I'll probably be using them in MMA competition, I think I'll use them for controlling the hand, and using them in combination with armbars or shoulder locks... Rather than a submission on their own. The gooseneck seems to work best for me.

My friend who also trains MMA says he hates them; thinks they're cheap. I think I'll try to slap one on him next time we roll (too bad he live in another province!).


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

I find the best two places for them are in a side mount when going for a kimura, helping secure position after you get a triangle on when you just can't get out to the side, or you just can't finish the guy.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2003)

I actully used a wrist lock in real life.  Yesterday at the Bills game a guy grabbed me from behind when I stood up.  I didn't know what was going on and wrenched the guys wrist by the time I turned around and saw it was an old guy I had already popped his wrist.  I felt bad but the technique worked well.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I actully used a wrist lock in real life.  Yesterday at the Bills game a guy grabbed me from behind when I stood up.  I didn't know what was going on and wrenched the guys wrist by the time I turned around and saw it was an old guy I had already popped his wrist.  I felt bad but the technique worked well. *


:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

Top wrist lock and double wrist lock should be the bread and butter of any grapplers tool box. It is the first submission we teach because it is a fight ender and can be entered into from at least nine different control positions. MMA people have problems with it because most don't apply the locks properly and don't manipulate the arm properly. As for using gloves, if the lock is applied properly the gloves actually help. You have a larger "handle" on the thumb pad. But, just like any submission or hook you have to control your opponent first. I would recommend you spend a good bit of time on these two. The trick is training them correctly. good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *Top wrist lock and double wrist lock*



I'm sure I know these, but not by that name. Is one o fthem the figure-4 or Americana of BJJ?


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

Tony is demonstrating the TWL in the recent Black Belt article. the DWL would be called kimura by many although it is really not the same. The DWL can be applied standing, from the bottom (like the kimura) from cross body and other control positions.


----------

